# Project Meeting of Rivers - substrate heater ?



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to all 
I have a question regarding the "substrate heater," and I would like to know if he is or is not important or is just money $ $ $ thrown away. 
This question has already been posted here, but I was not informed and need the help of you to be able to finish the project "Meeting of Rivers."

More details: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/46569-meeting-rivers.html

That hug 
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

A search in the forum APC better, and I think its unnecessary use. 
Weight forgiveness to moderators and can delete this topic, because it is useless. 
Sorry the inconvenience. 


That hug 
JACK


----------

